# Series II & Tivo HD both with lifetime + 2 Wireless G adapters



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

I have a series ii with lifetime. $125. *Reduced to $100 plus shipping.*

I have a tivo hd with lifetime. $275 *SOLD*

I have two wireless g adapters. $25 each. *SOLD.*

pm me please, if you are interested.

*EVERYTHING SOLD. SEE MY OTHER POST FOR SERIES III NOW FOR SALE*


----------



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

One of the wireless adapters is sold. (Thanks.)

FYI: the Series II is 80GB.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

iWish said:


> One of the wireless adapters is sold. (Thanks.)
> 
> FYI: the Series II is 80GB.


The important thing is whether it's a single or double tuner S2.


----------



## JulianSF (Nov 12, 2011)

Can you get back to me? For some reason I cannot send you a pm. I'm in SF.

Thanks,
Julian



iWish said:


> I have a series ii with lifetime. $125.
> 
> I have a tivo hd with lifetime. $275
> 
> ...


----------



## arizonabuck1 (Nov 17, 2011)

iWish said:


> One of the wireless adapters is sold. (Thanks.)
> 
> FYI: the Series II is 80GB.


I'm interested in the hd


----------



## drcliffy (Nov 25, 2011)

are wireless adapters the tivo band ones? if so I am interested in one. PM. Thanks.


----------



## rcv6699 (Dec 1, 2011)

are all of these sold?


----------



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

Yes, I am selling a Series III with lifetime.


----------

